# The reason Michael Vick pled guilty.....



## garcia3441 (Nov 3, 2007)

that's the jury he would have faced.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

I think it's been posted, but it's still funny.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 4, 2007)

who ?


----------



## Vince (Nov 4, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> who ?



you fat, bloated Eeeeeediot!!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 4, 2007)

Vince said:


> you fat, bloated Eeeeeediot!!



What brought this on now ?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, it's been years since I've seen Grimm.



Desecrated said:


> What brought this on now ?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/32991-asshole-michael-vick.html


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 4, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Wow, it's been years since I've seen Grimm.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/32991-asshole-michael-vick.html



Thanks, I've never heard about this guy or this before,


----------



## Vince (Nov 4, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> What brought this on now ?



dude, it's a quote of Ren from Ren & Stimpy. Ren was in the jury box


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll _teach _you to be happy! I'll teach your _grandmother_ to _suck eggs!!_
Sorry, had to


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 4, 2007)

Vince said:


> dude, it's a quote of Ren from Ren & Stimpy. Ren was in the jury box



I dont think they aired that over here


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 5, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I dont think they aired that over here



What?? d00d, a childhood without Ren & Stimpy is no childhood at all! It was the epitome of everything a cartoon should be, and it was one of Billy West's first big gigs!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 5, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> What?? d00d, a childhood without Ren & Stimpy is no childhood at all! It was the epitome of everything a cartoon should be, and it was one of Billy West's first big gigs!



it's okay, we had he-man and thundercats instead.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ren & Stimpy > he-man & thundercats


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 5, 2007)

Half-naked guys > a hyper chihuahua and a stupid cat.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 5, 2007)

He wasn't hyper, he was manic depressive with a really bad temper


----------

